# Best bedding?!



## jessica_alicex (Apr 28, 2015)

Soon I am hoping to get a second-hand detolf for my Gerbils .And because alot of bedding will be needed I would like to find a cheaper alternative to carefresh,
I was looking around and saw that you can use arogos children's play sand.
http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/3650574.htm. Is it a good idea and is it safe?
Or would megazorb be a better option can I have the pros and cons of megazorb and aspen if you have used them
Thank You :3 xx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have gerbils but I use Fitch for my Syrian - £20 for 20kg delivered - paper based, very soft, non-dusty, holds burrowing tunnels well. I have used Carefresh, Megazorb and Aspen in the past but much prefer Fitch to all of those. The cheapest of the lot too.

He has a 100cm x 50cm cage and I give a good 4-5 inches of substrate, the bale lasts for absolutely ages (I spot-clean daily so the whole lot only needs changing every 3/4 weeks).

http://www.fitchrecycling.co.uk/ani...dding/fitch-pet-bedding-single-bale-20kg.html


----------



## 5calimo32 (May 26, 2015)

We have always used soil or compost as it is very natural and safe to dig in when sprayed with water regularly to keep moist it will last over a month.
Anything easy to make tunnels in is good.


----------

